

How Data Can Help Law School Applicants Get into the Program of Their Dream - tsorokina
http://insightmine.com/how-data-can-help-law-school-applicants-get-into-the-program-of-their-dream/

======
tsorokina
Let me know what you think! Scraping techniques and data transformation
methodologies I discuss in this post can really be applied to many use cases,
School Admission case is just an example.

